
Data Driven Sales That Scale: Building AI That Sells [Video and Slides] - wwickey
LeadGenius Co-Founder and Chief Scientist (and YC alum &#x27;11), Anand Kulkarni, discusses the future of automated, data driven sales at the SVDE Meetup Group presented by Treasure Data.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.leadgenius.com&#x2F;data-driven-sales-that-scale-ai-that-sells&#x2F;<p>The claim: in 10 years, the job of salespeople will be replaced by artificial intelligence.<p>From the presentation:<p>1. Company search can be attacked with large-scale crawling, human computation, entity resolution, and careful data updates<p>2. Buying intent can be deduced automatically based on classifiers but is done better with human computation<p>3. Email communication is complex, has a lot of interesting subproblems, and is solvable!
======
Amir6
Great! Thanks for sharing.

